# problem with iron man



## av.shashank (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a AMD sempron processor
1.93GB ram
256 geforce 6150se graphics
my motherbord ism2n-mx se plus

i downloaded iron man
and i installed it
but when i launched the game
its showing File NoT FouNd
Help me please
:sigh:


----------



## av.shashank (Apr 25, 2010)

hellloooooo someone pls help ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome to TSF av.shashank
Sorry for the long reply wait
Have you tried re-installing the game?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post a link to the website you downloaded Iron man from.

You have another thread that is waiting for a reply from you.


----------



## av.shashank (Apr 25, 2010)

yes i tried to re install it but still its showing File NoT FouNd!!!


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you installing from a Disc? If so, the Disc may be damaged


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post a link to the website you downloaded Iron Man from.


----------



## atomisdivisible (May 6, 2012)

Just run the game in compatibility mode as windows xp. Done!
:grin:


----------

